
Nanoplastics formed during the mechanical breakdown of polystyrene products - stareatgoats
https://pubs.rsc.org/en/Content/ArticleLanding/2019/NA/C8NA00210J#!divAbstract
======
armitron
Given that the production/consumption of plastic shows no sign of slowing
down, it's not science fiction to imagine how this state of affairs can go
very very wrong.

Nick Bostrom's "global catastrophic risk" does after all include plenty of
scenarios where we severely misjudge or ignore the long-term cascading effects
of technology. It'd be ironic if plastic became the example that ends up
driving us into extinction.

------
alexandercrohde
Makes me wonder if we could ever live in a post-plastic world.

~~~
nwah1
Plastic is a broad category. Each polymer has very different properties. Some
are very strong and stable, and pose no known health risks. Others are brittle
and apparently leach microplastics or nanoplastics.

